# Arthramid injections for stifles



## Goldenstar (12 September 2017)

Any body used this ?
Last throw of the dice for my lovely Fatty it's pricey but he's just a epic horse .


----------



## ycbm (12 September 2017)

Sorry to hear that GS. I have no experience but I found a study that has had very good results up to two years:


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4403890/


----------



## fairhill (12 September 2017)

My mare had it injected into her coffin joint last autumn. However subsequent MRI scans showed she had ddft damage rather than arthritis so I can't really comment on how well it worked! 

The vet had had good results with it, which is why i decided to give it a shot, and his previous cases had all shown marked improvement within a couple of weeks.

Treatment itself was very straightforward. It took longer for the vet to attach the syringe since its licensed for human use rather than horses, than it did to carry out the injection. We kept the joint covered using pad and vet wrap for 24 hrs, and horse was kept in overnight then turned out as usual.

Steroids weren't an option for us, nor was surgery, so this was worth a shot for us.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Sorry to hear that GS. I have no experience but I found a study that has had very good results up to two years:


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4403890/

Click to expand...

Thank you it's very kind of you to take the trouble


----------



## Goldenstar (12 September 2017)

fairhill said:



			My mare had it injected into her coffin joint last autumn. However subsequent MRI scans showed she had ddft damage rather than arthritis so I can't really comment on how well it worked! 

The vet had had good results with it, which is why i decided to give it a shot, and his previous cases had all shown marked improvement within a couple of weeks.

Treatment itself was very straightforward. It took longer for the vet to attach the syringe since its licensed for human use rather than horses, than it did to carry out the injection. We kept the joint covered using pad and vet wrap for 24 hrs, and horse was kept in overnight then turned out as usual.

Steroids weren't an option for us, nor was surgery, so this was worth a shot for us.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I am sorry it was not a success for you .


----------



## Frumpoon (12 September 2017)

ive used it for fetlock arthritis but not much success, cartrophen remains my drug of choice for this particular horse


----------



## Goldenstar (12 September 2017)

Frumpoon said:



			ive used it for fetlock arthritis but not much success, cartrophen remains my drug of choice for this particular horse
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply he already has regular cartofen injections .


----------



## Slightlyconfused (12 September 2017)

My vet wants to use this in a few months after he is back in work from his suspensory branch rehab to treat arthritis in his fetlocks.
He said he has had a lot of success with it.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 September 2017)

I am very tempted to go for it .
The thing is he will need three doses at about £500 each as he's a big horse and theres three separate areas he wants to inject .
They are discussing dividing the doses to reduce the cost but if he needs three I think I would rather just pay for it .


----------



## Puddleduck (12 September 2017)

My Warmblood has had it in his hocks for DJD. It's early days as he's on rehab work following a torn DDFT and navicular changes in his front foot (he's another epic horse), the signs are good and my vet was very pleased at our review 2 weeks ago. He's a big mover and his hock action looks to have improved. 
A friend has also had one of her dressage horse's treated with it for hock issues and is also pleased with the results so far.


----------



## muckypony (12 September 2017)

Again no first hand experience but my vet wants to use it in my little ones shoulder arthritis, he's had and heard of lots of success. I think in a year or two there'll be lots more cases, but as reports claim it can last 'years' I guess it should hopefully be a while until there are lots of success stories.


----------



## dixie (6 December 2017)

Just dragging this post up again to see if anyone had any further updates.
My boy is going to have this injection next week for his hind pastern joint & was trying to do some research.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 December 2017)

Did not work on Fatties stifle sadly, he&#8217;s no longer in work .
It was an expensive last throw of the dice .


----------



## muckypony (6 December 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Did not work on Fatties stifle sadly, he&#8217;s no longer in work .
It was an expensive last throw of the dice .
		
Click to expand...

May I ask how much roughly it was? Still an option for mine as steroids no longer working 

A friend of mine had arthramid in her older horses knees and he is now back jumping etc.


----------



## SEL (6 December 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Did not work on Fatties stifle sadly, he&#8217;s no longer in work .
It was an expensive last throw of the dice .
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry - I battle arthritis with both of mine and am about to start the treatment journey with the younger one. The older one is kept as a field pet on danilon and I dread the day I have to call time.


----------



## dixie (6 December 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Did not work on Fatties stifle sadly, he&#8217;s no longer in work .
It was an expensive last throw of the dice .
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that but at least it was worth a try. 
My boys having it next Thursday. 
He was going to have Ethanol but before that he had a steroid injection which worked so well but only for 3months so vet wants to give Arthramid a try.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 December 2017)

muckypony said:



			May I ask how much roughly it was? Still an option for mine as steroids no longer working 

A friend of mine had arthramid in her older horses knees and he is now back jumping etc.
		
Click to expand...

It cost 1500for one stifle he&#8217;s a big horse and it took a lot of drug .


----------



## CBAnglo (4 May 2018)

Now I am dragging this thread back up to see if anyone has any further updates? 

I was thinking of trying this on my pony who retired 10 yrs ago from OA in the upper hock. Hes happy in the field and can poodle round the block on one Danilon but if it could help him Im willing to try but not if the side effects will harm him.  Hes too precious to me


----------



## dixie (4 May 2018)

Never worked for mine sadly. He deteriorated so badly and quickly he was recently PTS. I allowed the vet to dissect him for interest (no cost) and he had other joints affected too that we didn't know about so he was severely compromised. It was very sad as he was a super horse.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 May 2018)

Well the news from Fatty is slightly better .
He&#8217;s sounder than he was and in great form , full of hell , we have started walking him led from another horse he very slightly swings the leg in trot .
My plan is to continue walking him unridden and see where we get too .


----------



## CBAnglo (5 May 2018)

Dixie: I&#8217;m So sorry to hear 

GS: good news about Fatty!! Do you think the injections helped? And how long did you wait to see an improvement? 

I am still researching this as I would rather do nothing than hurt him as he is happy enough being a lawn mower and he is so precious to me x


----------



## Rigglesbum (18 May 2020)

dixie said:



			Sorry to hear that but at least it was worth a try.
My boys having it next Thursday.
He was going to have Ethanol but before that he had a steroid injection which worked so well but only for 3months so vet wants to give Arthramid a try.
		
Click to expand...

I know this is a few years ago, but can you tell me how you got on with the Arthramid? I am in the same position you were , do I do the Hock fusion or try the Arthramid? I am aware that hock fusion may not work, whereas Arthramid looks to be fairly successful but not a long term solution..(2 years).. I am hoping to able to make an educated decision about this..


----------



## KEK (18 May 2020)

I would try the athramid before a major surgery. I recently put it into my dogs hock(OCD), it helped, she is sound for a pet, but not for agility.


----------



## SEL (19 May 2020)

I did the gel in hocks back in Feb and wish I'd done it earlier. It takes a while for the full effects to show but it's been a game changer


----------



## dixie (19 May 2020)

The Arthramid didn’t work for my horse but nothing did in the end. His problem wasn’t in his hocks tho but his hind Pastern.


----------



## Birker2020 (19 February 2021)

Dragging up this old post as my vet has today seen my horse and suggested what i believe is this (he referred to it as Aquagel) for coffin joint.

Any recent sucess/failure stories very welcome. At £300 a shot I'd like to think it might make a difference but could do with more info. TIA. Will read replies if any tomz. Shattered and my bed is calling to me. 😉


----------



## Goldenstar (19 February 2021)

I would go for it .
While Fatty did not come sound enough to do his day job Which was hunting carrying a bloke he is still with us and As naughty and characterful as ever .
however since them I have used it on hocks ( another horse ) and we had a great result really impressive .


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 February 2021)

Yes, good results with arthramed in hocks (two horses) and front coffins (one horse).


----------



## Birker2020 (20 February 2021)

Great,thank you so very much.


----------



## SEL (20 February 2021)

The horse I posted about has self harmed in other areas - but her hocks are still great. I'd do it again.


----------



## FFAQ (20 February 2021)

A friend had it for her shetland's knee and it's made some difference, but not as much as we'd hoped. However, his hocks are also shocking, so I think success would be limited in his case anyway as all knees and hocks are supporting other bad knees and hocks if you see what I mean!
I would still try it for one of my horses if the need arose.


----------

